
Low-income workers who live in RVs are being 'chased out' of SV streets - kafkaesq
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2017/jun/29/low-income-workers-rvs-palo-alto-california-homeless
======
haburka
That's so sad. I hope that the city can find a solution that works for
everyone.

~~~
closeparen
There isn't one.

It doesn't work for homeowners to have too many people living in their
vicinity.

It doesn't work for the "extra" people to leave.

The policy question will go nowhere until we acknowledge that no matter what,
some or all groups are giving up some or all of what they want.

------
bdcravens
> bans vehicles from parking in the same spot for longer than 72 hours

Could they work together and move their vehicles but remain in the same area
(like front of line goes to end, and everyone else pulls forward) and be
compliant per the letter of the law?

